# [OT] Microsoft / supportseite... ;)

## ruth

hi,

*gröhl*

also sowas...  :Wink: 

ich lach mich kaputt     :Wink: 

schaut euch mal das da an:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;DE;314458

na? is das ein ding? *kaputtlach*

am besten ist das da:

 *mickysoft wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In Artikel 247804 wird dieses Problem für Microsoft Windows 2000 beschrieben. 
> 
> 

 

gruss

rootshell

[EDIT]

[OT] dazu - hast ja recht...  :Wink: 

[/EDIT]

----------

## leuenberger

Muss ich doch gleich mal ausprobieren   :Very Happy: 

Oh, ich habe ja gar kein Win XP   :Cool: 

Gruss Reto

----------

## NueX

Ja, das hat schon was.   :Laughing: 

Aber rootshell, Ordnung muss sein. Deswegen: [OT]!

Gruß, NueX

----------

## Inte

Danke rootshell,

seit über einem Jahr versuche ich erfolglos Windows XP zu installieren. Dummerweise hat Gentoo die Festplatte übernommen und läßt mich kein anderes OS installieren.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Dank des Artikels kann ich endlich wieder den Lieferzustand meines Notebooks herstellen.  :Very Happy: 

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten.  :Wink: 

----------

## Deever

"Beispiel für eine Linux-Partitionstabelle"...was für eine hundescheiße...!  :Wink: 

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## Robelix

Besonders amüsant find' ich den:

 *WinzigWeich wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hinweis: Windows XP und Linux können gleichzeitig gemeinsam auf demselben Computer installiert sein. Weitere Informationen finden Sie in Ihrer Linux-Dokumentation.
> 
> 

 

----------

## moe

Toll, endlich hatte ich gehofft ich werd entlich dieses komische Linux los, aber es geht nicht. Immer wenn ich fdisk eingebe kommt so eine komsiche Fehlermeldung die ich nicht verstehe, also hab ich m und enter an der eingabeaufforderung eingegeben, und da kommt auch so eine kryptische Fehlermeldung..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@moe-pc root # fdisk
> 
> Aufruf: fdisk [-l] [-b SSZ] [-u] Gerät
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

@moe: das wär sogar wert, dass man das den microsoft typen schreibt!  :Smile:  --> die haben eine wichtige anweisung vergessen, wie es aussieht

aber ich kann dich beruhigen! bei mir kommt die gleiche "fehler(?)"meldung  :Rolling Eyes: 

ciao

----------

## Aldo

Was für ein fdisk benutzen die denn da, daß hda und hdb gleichzeitig angezeigt werden?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
> 
>    /dev/hda1 * 1 500 4016218 83 Linux native (IDE hard drive 1, partition 1)
> ...

 

Abgesehen davon, ich erhalte auch die o.a. Meldung bei Eingabe von "fdisk".   :Very Happy: 

----------

## amne

<rumtroll>Die Doku fürs fdisk ist deshalb unrichtig, weil Linux ständig mutiert. Unter SuSE funktioniert fdisk nämlich ganz anders als unter Fedora oder Debian oder Gentoo.</rumtroll>

----------

## MrTom

Nachdem Microsoft nun ja auch einen Virenscanner auf den Markt werfen will, bin ich guter Dinge, dass der dann dieses Linux das sich auf meiner Platte breit gemacht hat als Virus erkennt und automatisch entfernt.

Es gibt also noch Hoffnung!  :Wink: 

----------

## RealGeizt

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Nachdem Microsoft nun ja auch einen Virenscanner auf den Markt werfen will, bin ich guter Dinge, dass der dann dieses Linux das sich auf meiner Platte breit gemacht hat als Virus erkennt und automatisch entfernt.
> 
> Es gibt also noch Hoffnung! 

 

Das sind mal positive Nachrichten...habe laut Microsoft gehört, dass dieser sogenannte "Linux" - Wurm viel Gefährlicher sein soll als Sasser und Co.

Ich will den neuen Virenscanner von Microsoft auch besitzen, da alle Produkte dieser Firma erstklassige und einwadfrei Produkte sind die tadelos Funktionieren.

Den Microsoft Virenscanner besser heute wie morgen erst nutzen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Linuxpeter

Ich will den auch haben - nur hoffe ich, das der mein in VMware installiertes Windows XP in Ruhe läßt und nur alles drumherum entfernt   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ruth

hi,

seeehr geil ist auch dieser satz:

 *mickysoft wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da Software zur Partitionierung von Datenträgern die Stabilität der Windows XP-Installation beeinträchtigen kann, wird die Installation von Windows XP auf derart bearbeiteten Partitionen nicht von Microsoft unterstützt.
> 
> 

 

aaalso:

software zur partitionierung kann die stabilität von winXP beeinträchtigen???   :Shocked: 

was das ne krasse software...  :Wink: 

und ja: mir fällt da so spontan noch vieel mehr ein, was die stablilität von winXP beeinträchtigen kann...  :Wink: 

gruss

rootshell

----------

## Cyrix23

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> seeehr geil ist auch dieser satz:
> 
>  *mickysoft wrote:*   
> ...

 

Ich würd ma sagen die reine Nutzung von Windows XP beeinträchtigt schon die stabilität ^^

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ich kenne einen GANZ gefährlichen Virus!

Man erkennt ihn am Ordner "Windows" auf einer seiner Platten!

Am besten die wichtigen Daten von der Platte rauskopieren und dann die Platte plätten!  :Wink: 

Aber mal ehrlich: Ab Win2k ist Windows ja einigermaßen benutzbar...

Ich benutze es momentan aber auch nur zum spielen...

----------

## toskala

.oO(... mir wird so einiges klar...  :Smile: 

----------

## Michbert

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Ich kenne einen GANZ gefährlichen Virus!
> 
> Man erkennt ihn am Ordner "Windows" auf einer seiner Platten!

 Na ja, in manchen Versionen nennt man den auch WINNT Und da der sowieso frei wählbar ist, sollte man besser gleich alles mit microsoft logo entfernen  :Very Happy: 

Linux ist wohl der gefährlichste Virus, für microsoft - seine Verbreitungsmethode ist außergweöhnlich, kommt nur leider nicht an aktuelle Windows-Viren ran, dafür ist bei denen ein spezieller Nährboden von Nöten, der zur Zeit aber noch in Masse vorhanden ist...

Was ich mich aber gerade mal ernsthaft frage, warum empfehlen die überhaupt eine Linux bootdisk mit fdisk zu verwenden, hat den das von CD Bootbare WinXp-Etwas kein Partitionsprogramm? Bzw. Ist der standardSetup von WinXp wirklich nicht fähig zu installieren wenn Linux auf der Platte is?

----------

## pablo_supertux

windof erkennt keine reiser oder ext Partitionen, sie werden nicht immer angezeigt, vor allem in keine NT Systeme.

----------

## Robelix

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> software zur partitionierung kann die stabilität von winXP beeinträchtigen???  
> 
> was das ne krasse software... 
> ...

 

Ist doch gar nicht so schlimm. Wenn man's gut behandelt, dann bleibt's stabil. Weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung: Bei meinem Laptop lag so eine Win98 CD dabei, die ich vorsichtshalber in der Folie eingeschweißt ließ - und die CD ist immer noch so stabil wie am ersten Tag. Sogar glänzen tut sie noch! Da sage noch einer Windows wäre instabil.

Robelix

----------

## _hephaistos_

@robelix: da hast eh nochmal glück gehabt, das sie so großzügig waren!

bei mir haben sie nur eine "recovery CD" dazugetan -> dh: wenn ich WinXP mit meiner Nummer mal wieder installieren will (will ich hoffentlich nicht) -> dann wird meine Festplatte so partitioniert, wie sie zu anfangs war dh: alle Daten = futsch ...   :Sad: 

----------

## Inte

A propos Microsoft Support. Können die auch bei so einem Problem weiterhelfen? Where is c:\program files\enlightenment.exe? (completed)

Und ich hab gedacht hat, mich kann nichts mehr schocken.  :Wink: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## kostja

Hi!

Ich finde es überhaupt krass, was die vom Support Center für eine Hundekacke verzapfen. Zumindest doch im Haus eigenen Support Center sollte man doch wissen, dass man schon mit der Installations CD Partitionierungen vornehmen kann.

=> Ein weiteres Indiz dafür: Microsoft ist inkompetent!

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *kostja wrote:*   

> 
> 
> => Ein weiteres Indiz dafür: Microsoft ist inkompetent!

 

oder Mickeysoft will uns nur verarschen, denn so blöd kann man doch gar nicht sein   :Wink: 

----------

## sprittwicht

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> Besonders amüsant find' ich den:
> 
>  *WinzigWeich wrote:*   
> 
> Hinweis: Windows XP und Linux können gleichzeitig gemeinsam auf demselben Computer installiert sein. Weitere Informationen finden Sie in Ihrer Linux-Dokumentation.
> ...

 

Das heißt auf deutsch: Windows kommt nur mit zwei verschiedenen Partitionstypen klar und versucht erst gar nicht, sich in friedlicher Koexistenz mit anderen Betriebssystemen zu installieren.

Frei nach den Excrementory Grindfuckers - "Tash Metal": "Und den Salat den mach ich plaaattt..."

PS: Ganz schönes Armutszeugnis der "Artikel", aber durchaus unterhaltsam...

----------

## sprittwicht

Oh Mann...

Hab den Artikel jetzt erst komplett durch, der liest sich ja wie ne Werbesendung für Linux!

 *Quote:*   

> Linux-eigene Partitionen und Linux-Auslagerungspartitionen verwendet werden (die mit Windows XP inkompatibel sind)

 

 *Quote:*   

> Der Linux-Boot-Manager (LILO) kann so konfiguriert werden, dass er von einem der folgenden Standorte gestartet wird:
> 
>     * Master Boot Record (MBR) der Festplatte
> 
>       -oder-
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Linux erkennt außerdem mehr als vierzig verschiedene Partitionstypen

 

 *Quote:*   

> Es gibt Methoden zum Ändern der Partitionsgrößen mithilfe von Software für die Partitionsverwaltung. Da Software zur Partitionierung von Datenträgern die Stabilität der Windows XP-Installation beeinträchtigen kann, wird die Installation von Windows XP auf derart bearbeiteten Partitionen nicht von Microsoft unterstützt.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Mit Fdisk von MS-DOS 5.0 und höher, Windows 95 oder Windows 98 können Sie nur eine primäre Partition und eine erweiterte Partition mit mehreren logischen Laufwerken erstellen. Die maximale Größe für die primäre Partition unter FAT16 beträgt 2 Gigabyte (GB). Die maximale Größe für logische Laufwerke unter FAT16 beträgt ebenfalls 2 GB

 

Und hier geht die Werbesendung weiter:

"Erstellen eines Multiple-Boot-Systems mit Windows XP"  :Smile: 

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;DE;306559

Hier schon mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack, was MS unter Multi-Boot mit verschiedenen Betriebssystemen versteht:

```
   Betriebssystem     Unterstützte Dateisysteme

-----------------------------------------

   MS-DOS             FAT

   Windows 3.1        FAT

   Windows NT         FAT, NTFS

   Windows 95         FAT

   Windows 95 OSR2    FAT, FAT32

   Windows 98         FAT, FAT32

   Windows Me         FAT, FAT32

   Windows 2000       FAT, FAT32, NTFS

   Windows XP         FAT, FAT32, NTFS
```

----------

## st4n

hm, ich wette das war irgend son armer hund, der beim telefonsupport von windoof verseuchten kunden aus langerweile bissl mit ''diesem'' linux rumgespielt hat, als strafe hatte er dann diesen artikel zu verfassen :)

----------

## MrTom

Ja MS... Wie ging der Spruch von BigMac-Erzeuger: ICH LIEBE ES!

Ein Kunde von mir wollte auf einem MS SQL-Server ca. 6000-10000 Datenbanken anlegen. Laut Beschreibung gehen ca. 32000 Datenbanken. Als das System bei ca. 3000 oder waren es 4000 zum spinnen angefangen hat, haben wir mal bei MS angerufen.

Aussage: Das ist nur ein theoretischer Wert. Mehr als 1500 gehen da nicht! Mit guter Hardware etwas mehr.. Scheinbar ist der MS SQL dann so mit sich selbst beschäftigt, dass er für andere Dinge keine Zeit mehr hat.  :Smile: 

Was die Werbung von MS mal wieder "etwas" übertrieben hat...

...hat der Support untertrieben.

Da soll sich mal einer auskennen.  :Wink: 

----------

## st4n

hum,

1. wer legt bitte 10000 db`s an? ^^

2. der unterschied von 32k zu 1.5k ist selbst fuer microsoft zu drastisch

3. maerchenstunde :)

----------

## MrTom

1. kann dir wohl egal sein warum!  das hatte schon seinen grund!

2. das ist so!  oder bist du ms sql mvp und kannst das gegenteil beweisen?

3. deine meinung! ich kenne die wahrheit  :Smile: 

und da ich keine lust hab noch mehr zu dem thema zu sagen, wird es diesbezüglich auch keine weiteren antworten geben  :Wink: 

----------

## mrsteven

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und hier geht die Werbesendung weiter:
> 
> "Erstellen eines Multiple-Boot-Systems mit Windows XP" 
> ...

 

Da hat man ja richtig viel Auswahl! *rofl*

----------

